# Does your cat wear collars?



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Today I went to petco to get a new aquarium light and a new collar for Misa because the other two collars made her itch. So I bought a new collar( It's actually a dog collar) and so far she loves it. It doesn't bother her or anything and it's cute. SO yeah I give my cat collars in case goes missing. I think pink looks best on her instead of black










So now I'm saving the other two collars in case I get a second or two more cats. hehe..

What about you guys?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

MowMow won't wear them. If they are breakable he rips them off and those are the only kind I let him wear.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Aw! That sucks. I bet he looks good in a collar. Maybe black. lol


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Blacky wears a flea collar for about 3 months of the year, you can't really see it since she's long haired.

Recently I bought her a green breakable collar along with an ID tag but I haven't put it on her yet, I'm waiting until I take the flea collar off around September.


----------



## Lineth (Apr 12, 2011)

*NOt my Danna*

Well, I bought Danna a collar, and a name tag with her name and all the info, but I am not a fan of her wearing a collar 24/7. I only put that collar on her when she goes outside to hang on my porch just in case, but the majority of the time she is an indoor cat so she doesn't wear nothing but her fur lol.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

My girls only wear theirs on "special occasions". If we have visitors in the house, they wear their breakaways, so I know they aren't getting into trouble. If we go outside or to the vet, they wear their official collars with tags. Otherwise, my girls are naked!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Carmel, Thats a cute green collar.  I never saw a green collar before. XD

@Lineth: That seems reasonable.  I'm afraid of my cat not wearing a collar especially if she goes outside. My sisters cats wear collars all the time even though Francis is a indoor cat and Vinnie a dog. lol

@Time bandit: Haha Naked. I think some cats look good even without collars.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

See, I like collars. I think they are cute. I have at least a dozen, because I can't help myself when I see an adorable collar. XD

But Alice hates them, and will take them off first chance she gets, and Rochelle and Samantha tolerate them, but they'd rather not wear them if they don't have to. So yeah...naked kitties...they prefer it that way.


----------



## ArtNJ (May 18, 2011)

No, Rockie considers it a violation of the cat-owner contract to touch her neck. She delivers a rather painful cease and decist notice. Apparently she didnt get the memo about cats not having nerves there. 

Its a good idea for a cat to wear a collar, just like its a good idea for a person to wear a seat belt. However, I bet not to many people would wear a seat belt if it tried to scratch the **** out of you.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

Both of mine wear breakaway collars. They never take them off themselves, only each other if they are having an intense wrestling match.

Oh, and I think pink is a very nice color on Misa. I think that almost any bright color would look good on her because of the contrast.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

All my cats wear collars and ID tags. All of them have at least 3 different collars, so we can change up when we want new fashion


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

@Swimkris: Hehe yeah.  I think the colors you choice for your cats fits them too. 

@Rachel:I like Red on Nito. lol I can't tell from your other cats though.


----------



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

Cherry wears a collar sometimes. She doesn't mind it at all. I put it on her just in case she gets out, since we live in the middle of nowhere. Her collar is pink and brown.


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 15, 2010)

I have Boo some collars but not many due to there only being pink,yellow,and flowery ones at the local pet store.I have started making him wear them due to idiots leaving the basement door that leads outside open.He keeps three tags rabies,identity,and one that says"I'm blind" on it given to me by my vet and bell on his most times except when I'm washing the collar.


----------



## Natalie Jayne (Apr 21, 2011)

Ginger wears a collar cause he is indoor/outdoor cat, he dosnt seem to care if he has one or not. At the moment he is wearing a really nice gold and orange sparkly collar, and my hubbie is calling him Edward cause it sparkles in the sun!


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

My Oreo wears a breakaway red bling collar. It took two years to get her to wear it without trying to chew it off. I would put it on her for a day and she would try to bite it off. So I would then take it off and put it on her every now and then. Finally after two years, I put it on her and she wore it all day like it was nothing. Sometimes I see her scratching but most of the time she doesn't seemed bothered by it at all. It looks so cute on her. I have a heart shaped red tag with her info on it. Even though she is an indoor kitty, I always have that fear of what if she ran outside...

Oreo's red breakaway bling collar









My Little Pumpkin never got used to her collar and would scratch all day and try to bite it off. Many times, it fell off and I would find it on the floor. I finally got fed up and let her have her way. I'm lucky that she isn't the kind of cat to try and run out the door like Oreo is. When I finally took the collar off her, you could see her fur was indented somewhat. It took about two months for her fur around her neck to get back to normal.

Little Pumpkin's breakaway black and white reflective collar which she refuses to wear (only tolerates it for a few hours at a time).


----------



## its.alice (Jun 15, 2011)

Alice actually has a blue collar from my previous cat (male, black cat) and I'm going to search the Japanese stores around here to see if I can find a light purple one or a teal o9910000000000000000ne. I think she looks pretty in just about any color.  I use a non-breakaway collar because I need to know+++++ that she has a collar
ON> because it is base rules. If she were to get out, she'd be gone. She's not microchipped yet, and my last cat is still missing because he didn't have a collar on.



\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\ <--- all typos or random letters are Alice's contribution to my post


----------



## BT1 (May 11, 2010)

My kits wear break-away collars with bells on them, both for the training of just wearing one and another so that I can hear where they are. Finnick, unfortunately, has lost his bell somewhere, so we have to go buy a new bell..or collar. Finnick's is blue and Katniss's is purple and yellow/cream.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

All of mine are collared with ID tags, and all are chipped. Well, everyone except for Sasha. I am working on his setup. His collar and tag should be here by the end of the week and he will be chipped on Friday. In the meantime, he gets to be nekkid


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

No collars here. My girls run wild and free in their castle.


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

Rocky Raccoon never wears a collar, but that's because he's strictly indoors, and i don't find it necessary to have one on him. I think collars are cute, but if i was a cat, i'd find them to be rather restricting. lol


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

All my cats including fosters are microchiped. Foster cats and kittens are required to wear collars with our rescuers tags on. For kittens I don't always follow the collar rule. But its a must when adopted to send them to their new home with collars incase they get outside. I make my own cats wear collars when im away and others are cat sitting for me. I love to cruise Easy.com looking at all the handmade collars. They find such cute fabric to make them with!


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

Carmel said:


>


That collar is SUPER cute! Where'd you get the tag??


ArtNJ said:


> Its a good idea for a cat to wear a collar, just like its a good idea for a person to wear a seat belt. However, I bet not to many people would wear a seat belt if it tried to scratch the **** out of you.


Actually, that's one of the excuses that people give for not wearing seat belts. That's why they started making those things that move them away from your neck/shoulder and to the middle of your chest.


----------



## Auntie Crazy (Dec 10, 2006)

No collars here. The first and last collar I put on one of my cats actually got caught in the rug, and it wasn't even a thick or deep pile. As you can imagine, the cat went absolutely spastic and my panic in trying to release him wasn't much different. 

Although I think some collars look absolutely fabulous on the cats (Little Pumpkin is a perfect example, what a great pic!), they wouldn't serve any real purpose for my cats and would worry me. So, no collars.



ArtNJ said:


> No, Rockie considers it a violation of the cat-owner contract to touch her neck. She delivers a rather painful cease and decist notice. Apparently she didnt get the memo about cats not having nerves there.
> 
> Its a good idea for a cat to wear a collar, just like its a good idea for a person to wear a seat belt. However, I bet not to many people would wear a seat belt if it tried to scratch the **** out of you.


Hysterically humorous post; I totally LOL'd. Thank you!

AC


----------



## Wozzeck (Jun 24, 2011)

Momo and Renzo don't have collars but Momo is on a harness and leash anytime we travel. I hope to have Renzo accept the harness and leash sometime in the future.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

MinkaMuffin said:


> That collar is SUPER cute! Where'd you get the tag??


Thanks! 

The ID tag is from eBay, 9 dollars. The image on eBay is misleading though, it looks like it'll be really easy to read but in reality it's very lightly etched and can be hard to read. I wouldn't recommend it for dogs, either. I nabbed one for my aunt's puppy at the same time and she's worn it for about a month, with all of her activity and scratching at the tag it's got some scratches and is worn (lost its shine) in one or two spots already. It might be fine on an indoor cat though... but I imagine with Blacky, once it gets on her, it won't look very nice within a few weeks.

If anyone's wondering, the collar was from a local pet store, it was 6.99 - made by Petmate, it's called an "Eco-Friendly" collar. It came in a few colors.

Here's my aunt's puppy showing off her collar and tag with her typical crazy smile:


----------



## Fyreflie (Mar 5, 2011)

Wicket looks awfully handsome in a red collar but after happily wearing it a day or two when we first got him, he started ripping it off and hiding it in random places. We finally found it when we moved. 

They're both pretty unhappy about the harnesses when they're on but the kitten hasn't tried to rip his off yet. Wicket tried and when it didn't work he lay down and refused to move for a while, then started destroying things until we took it off. Good thing they'll only be wearing them for our long move! 

I wish they would both wear collars 'cause they'd look so handsome.....


----------



## champagne1962 (May 21, 2011)

None of mine wear collars either.


----------



## Jess041 (Jul 6, 2009)

When Lexi was a kitten, I tried to get her to wear a collar, but she would freak out every time and do everything in her power to get it off. I gave up pretty quickly. So no, neither of my cats wear collars.


----------



## D'Lynn (Jun 18, 2011)

I don't have a collar for Cinder yet but I will soon. And she will be chipped. My furries are indoors unless on leash (Cinder is harness/leash trained) but stuff happens. We had to leave our town due to fire. We're now 3 hours away. Anything could happen.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

D'Lynn said:


> I don't have a collar for Cinder yet but I will soon. And she will be chipped. My furries are indoors unless on leash (Cinder is harness/leash trained) but stuff happens. We had to leave our town due to fire. We're now 3 hours away. Anything could happen.


:thumb An ounce of prevention...


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

Aster and Cody go naked but I would really like for them to be collared even though they are strictly indoors. They are around the 4 month mark now and I read to wait until 6 months to collar them. We tried once and they were freaking out trying whatever they could to get out of them. I would like to get them accustomed to collars because we don't plan on chipping them, I know we are probably in the minority on that one.


----------



## Cierrakitty (Apr 24, 2010)

I have had both of mine on breakaway collars since I picked them up. Neither of them had a problem with the collars, the bells, nor the new tags we got them. That was at 6 weeks, now they're 8 weeks and still wearing them no problem


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

ittybittyx said:


> I have had both of mine on breakaway collars since I picked them up. Neither of them had a problem with the collars, the bells, nor the new tags we got them. That was at 6 weeks, now they're 8 weeks and still wearing them no problem


Aw yay!! I think because they are kittens and anything you do them like giving them toys or a collar or walking them is a awesome thing to them. lol


----------



## Marshel (Dec 22, 2010)

I am an advocate of collars. Both of my cats wear them. Colonel is an indoor/outdoor cat and Onyx is mainly indoors. I use only breakaways with ID tags and reflective strips on them.
Several reasons I collar them.
1) If they come up missing a finder at least knows they are loved by someone and may call me. 
2) With the reflective tape, it may give a drive enough time to take evasive actions.
3) I live in a very rural area with many **** Hunters. Hopefully they will realize that by the reflective collar that the cat is loved by someone and not shoot it. It was thier stupid dog that couldn't tell the different between a cat scent and a racoon sent after all.

99% or better of the time my cats are in the house by the time it gets dark. It is the less than 1% that I get worried.


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

I love having collars on my cat.. although they don't always love it, as I posted in this thread. 

http://www.catforum.com/forum/36-cat-chat/144857-so-i-bought-those-breakaway-collars-off-ebay.html


I'm hoping that if I remove the bells from the collars, I'll have a bit better luck.


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

ittybittyx said:


> I have had both of mine on breakaway collars since I picked them up. Neither of them had a problem with the collars, the bells, nor the new tags we got them. That was at 6 weeks, now they're 8 weeks and still wearing them no problem


Awesome 

I picked up some Velcro collars (can't remember the name) for them to practice before we try the breakaways.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Velcro collars? Never heard of those. I heard of Velcro harnesses.


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

konstargirl said:


> Velcro collars? Never heard of those. I heard of Velcro harnesses.


just found the website, they are called beastie bands.

Beastie Bands Cat Collars | The Cat Connection

haven't tried them yet, but will let you know how it goes!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

^Oh I see. Those are quite cute collars.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

And speaking of collars:










Sasha's new collar and ID Tag :wink


----------



## Emmz (Jun 23, 2011)

Honey wears collars (most of the time - we let her be naked sometimes!). I've noticed that when she's out people passing stop and look and try to pet her so I want there to be no doubt that she already has a loving home. Also, if she ever did wander too far, even though she's chipped, the collar and tag with phone number are a visible sign she belongs to someone and how to get in touch with us. 
Her she is wearing a couple ...








This is the first one I bought for her









This is her Christmas collar.

At the moment she has a white one with pink and purple flowers, which is adorable. She also had a gorgeous black and pink one but she came home one day naked ... which is why all her collars are breakaway ones! I'd love to know how she lost it ...


----------



## emeraldfire (Jun 30, 2011)

I tried my Smokey with a wonderful purple nylon cat collar with a bell on it. He ripped it off and tossed it up in the air.  Umm... I think that's a no on wearing a collar!


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Kitty wears a collar but I don't leave it on him all the time.
Catty did wear a collar, but since we're having building going on,
she's lost it somewhere and I can't find it Misa looks so adorable by the way


----------



## yellowdaisies (Jan 25, 2011)

No collars here. We tried for a couple days back in January when we first got them, but our cats both hated them (especially Spencer). Our cats are indoor-only anyway, except when we let them out on our second-floor balcony, always with one of us either outside with them or sitting right next to the sliding door. 

We are planning on getting them chipped when we take them in for their 1 yr booster shots in 2 months, though...


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

No collar. We did try, but Peggy got some kind of skin complaint with it on, so she doesn't now.


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

I had success with the beastie bands Velcro collars! After 5 minutes, the kits were happily playing like usual! Now off to get some tags..


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

After my Meme who lived in the warehouse where I worked and got locked outside I got her a collar with a tag, she didn't like the hard nylon collars, so I got her one that was made from cotton fabric folded over and sewn, it had a quick release buckle that would open if pulled hard.
She didn't need it when she came to live at my apartment and it's the only thing I have left of her's.


----------

